# Sushi places



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not necessarily the best, but the places you like to go.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Not necessarily the best, but the places you like to go.


Have you tried Bentoya on Sheikh Zayed Road? It's a small place but they serve great food! I love sushi!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Had two sushi outings. Both were good enough as far as sushi goes... but one was crazy expensive. The other was crazy expensive for someone else 

Just want to find where people like to go, and why.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Had two sushi outings. Both were good enough as far as sushi goes... but one was crazy expensive. The other was crazy expensive for someone else
> 
> Just want to find where people like to go, and why.


There's also "Chop Chop" at the Mall of the Emirates. Don't ask me why they picked that name, and it can get a bit noisy with the mall crowd, but again, the food's not bad.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Jinxy fancy a Fugu?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope. Do you eat that?


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

nope but I dare you to!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont eat pets. I had a puffer for a few years. Cute fish, but man, he would bite your fingers when you feed him/her! And was the class clown in the tank. The other fish must have hated that fish. 

Do places in Dubai serve it?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I love Sushi bar at Grand Hyatt, the selection is good and fish is very fresh


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Sugoi in the food court at Ibn Battuta Mall is pretty good for what it is.

There's a place down Jumeirah Beach Road that's good too, Sumo I think it's called.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a sushi place in a small mall on beach road, the one where cafe ceramique is, it was full last night, and lot's of orientals there - which is usually a good sign.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> There's a sushi place in a small mall on beach road, the one where cafe ceramique is, it was full last night, and lot's of orientals there - which is usually a good sign.


Town Center?? next to Mercato, right?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dunno, just the one that has Cafe Ceramique in, you can sit on the floor in proper little booths too!

Although I'd rather have a seat!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Town Center?? next to Mercato, right?


That's the one - I went past it again today to check!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

children I am proud of you...sniff...sniff...ahhh you bring tears to my eyes...what great behavior...a whole thread on sushi bars and not even one 'other kind' comment...bravo bravo...

Big time sushi eater but so far have only had sushi in Saffron in Atlantis and in Grovensor (don't know name of the place, but it was on the first floor)...both places were quite good.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

oh! said:


> children I am proud of you...sniff...sniff...ahhh you bring tears to my eyes...what great behavior...a whole thread on sushi bars and not even one 'other kind' comment...bravo bravo...
> 
> Big time sushi eater but so far have only had sushi in Saffron in Atlantis and in Grovensor (don't know name of the place, but it was on the first floor)...both places were quite good.


Budda (never wrote it correctly) Bar maybe? I like their sushi too and the whole place is cool


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Budda (never wrote it correctly) Bar maybe? I like their sushi too and the whole place is cool


Nopes BB is on the ground, I am talking about this place on the first floor...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

oh! said:


> Nopes BB is on the ground, I am talking about this place on the first floor...


Maybe Rhodes Mezzanine, but I doubt... this one is a signature restaurant but their menu is too limited to serve sushi...

Spectrum-on-One in Fairmont has nice sushi too and not only sushi! Se Oh!, I am slowly but surely turning away from sushi topic


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

well no problem...that grosvenor one served a lot more than sushi...actually it was a buffet


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The friday brunch at Mina Seyahi has really great sushi/sashimi too...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> The friday brunch at Mina Seyahi has really great sushi/sashimi too...


Oh, sushi theme started to get boring and where is Jynx??? She asked for it 
I am making a move to eat sushi


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I attempted to go and try t find stuff today... after four hours, I am back home, didnt find the two places I had set out to find. 

Sushi would have made it all better! But I am not even going to attempt to try and find a place today on my own for sushi.


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

Bentoya on shaikh zayed as perviously mentioned....buddha bar is aiight but u mostly snack there rather than have dinner or somethin...

Didn't really find a good sushi convayer...Scoozi was kinda okish....

Surprisingly the best sushi I had was in lebanon....so many sushi places and you actually need 2 reserve in advance cause they all so crowded....they even have drive-throughs!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

In the uk i used to like Yo! Sushi (conveyor place) for a quick on the go fix. They have one at Marina Mall apparently. If it's like the UK, it's not amazing but pretty nice if you're an addict like me.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you all want to do a sushi night out? I'd love to meet all of you!


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

whos buyin?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

AJ_DXB said:


> whos buyin?


Since you're the first to ask, we'll let you be the first to pay!!:clap2:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sandypool said:


> In the uk i used to like Yo! Sushi (conveyor place) for a quick on the go fix.


yeh, i've been there, it's a nice one


----------

